# Zwei (normale)Teichpumpen oder eine neue regelbare Pumpe am Spaltsieb betreiben?



## mcreal (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist die Frage,die ich mir momentan stelle.
Momentan läuft bei mir eine 4.500l Pumpe .Da ich eine weitere Pumpe (ebenfalls 4.500l) hier rum liegen habe,war mein Vorhaben,diese mit bei mir in 
das System einzubinden und diese bei Bedarf mit laufen zu lassen.
Der Anschluss an das Spaltsieb wäre ja kein Problem.Einen zweiten Eingang am Spaltsieb gebohrt,einen Zugschieber eingeklebt und Schlauch dran,fertig.
Der Nachteil an der Sache wäre halt,das ich zwei Pumpen und die dazugehörigen Schläuche im Teich liegen hätte,was optisch halt nicht so schön 
aussieht.

Nun bin ich heute zufällig auf diese regelbare Pumpe gestossen.http://www.hanako-koi.de/AquaForte-Forza-Vario-8000-regelbare-Teichpumpe-mit-Steuerbox.html
Vielleicht noch den Ansaugkorb mit einem NG Vorfilter Saugkorb ausgetauscht und die Sache wäre eigentlich ideal für mich.
Diese ist von 3.000l bis 8.000l stufenlos regelbar.Ich könnte damit das gleiche Ziel erfüllen und habe aber nur weiterhin eine Pumpe im Teich liegen.
Bisher dachte ich,das solche elektr.regelbaren Pumpen "nicht bezahlbar" sind.
Die gleiche Pumpe habe ich aber im Netz für 200 Euro gefunden.
Einziger Nachteil dieser Pumpe ist wohl die geringe Förderhöhe im Vergleich zu den normalen Teichpumpen.Da diese bei mir aber nur eine Förderhöhe von nicht einmal einem Meter bewältigen muss,sollte das in meinem Fall wohl nicht das Problem sein.

Was meint Ihr,hat jemand vielleicht sogar Erfahrungen zu dieser Pumpe?

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## Nori (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwei (normale)Teichpumpen oder eine neue regelbare Pumpe am Spaltsieb betreiben?*

Es gäbe auch noch ne Alternative:
Am Bofitec den Anschluß auf 2" umgebaut (ist keine große Sache - die Fittinge gibts überall) und eine 2" Leitung in den Teich geführt.
Dort einen y-Verteiler (wichtig: mit Rückschlagklappe in dem Ast der nur zeitweise betrieben wird) auf 2 mal 1,5"-Schläuche verbaut (nicht das Oase-Teil sondern was Geklebtes vom Fachhandel).
Damit müsstest du keine neue Pumpe kaufen, dein Bofitec mommt mit den 2 Pumpen auch klar und du könntest die zweite Pumpe separat schalten (Materialaufwand ca. 50,- €).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichlandschaft (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwei (normale)Teichpumpen oder eine neue regelbare Pumpe am Spaltsieb betreiben?*

Und wie löst man so das Problem mit den zwei Pumpen im Teich? 

Weiter Nachteil, zwei Pumpen verbrauchen mehr Strom als eine Ecopumpe mit gleicher Fördermenge. 

@Mike
Zu der von Dir angefragten Pumpe kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Aber alternativ holst du dir eine Ecopumpe oder Superecopumpe  mit 8000l/h (die dürften so zwischen 60 und 75 watt liegen und kosten so um 100,- eur) und regelst sie mit einem externen Regler. Den Regler bekommst du schon ab so ca. 20,- EUR. Die Pumpe muss nur einen Asynchron Spaltpolmotor haben. Den haben aber die meisten Ecopumpen und die haben dann auch eine ausreichende Förderhöhe. Dann einfach Regler in die Steckdose, Pumpe in den Regler und hoch regeln für Leistung und runter regeln fürs Stromsparen. 

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Nori (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwei (normale)Teichpumpen oder eine neue regelbare Pumpe am Spaltsieb betreiben?*

Wieso soll man da Strom sparen - wenn Mike 2 von den Eco-Teilen mit 4500 Litern hat verbraucht jede nur 35 Watt, oder?? (und die machen 9000 Liter/h bei 0 m Förderhöhe mit der Option auch ne gewisse Zeit nur 35 Watt zu verbrauchen bei Vollgas einer Pumpe)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichlandschaft (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwei (normale)Teichpumpen oder eine neue regelbare Pumpe am Spaltsieb betreiben?*



Nori schrieb:


> Wieso soll man da Strom sparen - wenn Mike 2 von den Eco-Teilen mit 4500 Litern hat verbraucht jede nur 35 Watt, oder?? (und die machen 9000 Liter/h bei 0 m Förderhöhe mit der Option auch ne gewisse Zeit nur 35 Watt zu verbrauchen bei Vollgas einer Pumpe)
> 
> Gruß Nori



Ja wenn er zwei Ecos mit 35watt hat, ich konnte das seinem Text nicht entnehmen. 

Bleibt immernoch das Problem ZWEI PUMPEN im Teich oder habe ich da noch etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## Nori (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwei (normale)Teichpumpen oder eine neue regelbare Pumpe am Spaltsieb betreiben?*

Wo soll da ein Problem sein - ist doch höchstens gut, da 2 "Saugstellen", oder? - die 2 Pumpen mittels 1,5" Schlauch mit dem Y-Stück mit inegrierter Rückschlagklappe verbunden (im Ast der 2-ten Pumpe, die nicht immer läuft) - und dann weiter mittels 2" Schlauch zum Bofitec.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichlandschaft (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwei (normale)Teichpumpen oder eine neue regelbare Pumpe am Spaltsieb betreiben?*



mcreal schrieb:


> Der Nachteil an der Sache wäre halt,das ich zwei Pumpen und die dazugehörigen Schläuche im Teich liegen hätte,was optisch halt nicht so schön
> aussieht.



Ich hoffe damit ist deine Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Nori (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwei (normale)Teichpumpen oder eine neue regelbare Pumpe am Spaltsieb betreiben?*

Ich sehe keinen großen Unterschied, ob man eine Pumpe oder 2 mit einer kurzen Verbindung zum Y-Stück im Teich liegen hat - schlimmer wäre 2 fette "Anacondas" aus dem Teich heraus zu führen - ob jetzt ein 1,5-er Schlauch zum Bofitec führt oder ein 2" ist doch vernachlässigbar.

Es soll ja sogar Leute geben die legen ihre Rohre "auf Putz" weil sie zwanghaft versuchen auf Schwerkraft umzurüsten - DAS schaut sch... aus!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwei (normale)Teichpumpen oder eine neue regelbare Pumpe am Spaltsieb betreiben?*

Hi Mike,
2 Pumpen zu betreiben bringt auch ein höhere Sicherheit, wenn eine mal ausfällt.
Bei mir laufen mittlerweise 2 im Sommer und eine im Winter.

Die meisten besseren (Asynchron Spaltpolmotor) lassen sich mit einem Regler in einem gewissen Bereich regeln.
Sie kosten meist einen Bruchteil deiner elektronisch regelbaren.


----------



## mcreal (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für euer Feedback.
Der Lösungsansatz von Nori ist natürlich interessant.So könnte ich mir den zweiten Schlauch zum Spaltsieb sparen.
Zu dem wäre es wohl die preisgünstigste Variante,was das umrüsten betrifft.

Ein weiterer Vorteil wäre wie es auch schon Nori geschrieben hat,das ich an zwei unterschiedlichen Stellen den Dreck einsaugen  könnte.
Den Nachteil einer zwei Pumpen Lösung sehe ich (neben dem optischen Aspekt) im sauber machen / halten der Pumpen.
Ich nehme meine Pumpe derzeit 1x pro Woche raus um diese von den Fadenalgen zu befreien,damit ich wieder ordentlichen Durchfluss habe.
Damit müßte ich halt dann zwei zum säubern raus nehmen,was ich mir durch das "zusammen hängen" der zwei Pumpen mit dem Y-Verteiler und den Schläuchen etwas fummelig vorstelle.




mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## Nori (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zwei (normale)Teichpumpen oder eine neue regelbare Pumpe am Spaltsieb betreiben?*

Hallo Mike,
ich verstehe nicht, wieso du so oft die Pumpe reinigen musst - ich könnte meine die ganze Saison ohne Reinigung betreiben.
Vielleicht solltest du auch auf den NG Ansaugfilter fein umrüsten - der bleibt auch wenn er von Oben total zugealgt ist immer noch an der Unterseite der Röhre so durchlässig, dass kein Durchflussverlust festzustellen ist.
Selbst bei starken Algenbefall würde sich bestenfalls eine 1-2 monatiges Reinigungsintervall einstellen.

Übrigens:
Wenn die Verbindungsschläuche zum Y-Verteiler lang genug sind, dann kannst doch ganz leicht jede Pumpe für sich herausnehmen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo Nori,

Naja,Du hast sicherlich nicht so mit Fadenalgen zu kämpfen wie ich.
Und dabei sieht es mittlerweile in Sachen Fadenalgen bei mir schon fast wieder gut aus.
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich fast nix anderes mehr bei mir im Teich außer Fadenalgen gesehen.

Ich habe leider heute von der Pumpe kein Foto beim sauber machen geschossen,bei der nächsten Reinigungsaktion werde ich das aber mal machen.
Ich wollte mir voriges Jahr ja schon diesen NG Vorfilter anschaffen.Nur da war es hauptsächlich wegen den Molchen.Das habe ich aber nun via Dachrinnengitter im inneren des Pumpenkorbes gelöst.
Gerade aus diesem Grund,hatte ich den Kauf diesen wieder verschoben,weil ich bisher bedenken hatte,das durch das noch feinerer Gitter/Löcher,dieses Rohr sich noch schneller zusetzt als der gröbere Pumpenkorb.
Aber ich werde diesen NG Vorfilter wohl nun doch mal testen.

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------



## Doc (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwei (normale)Teichpumpen oder eine neue regelbare Pumpe am Spaltsieb betreiben?*

Hey zusammen,

mein Vorfilter ist heute angekommen ... direkt angeschlossen und jetzt heißt es: testen ...

Ich habe meine Pumpe gestern gereinigt, heute vor der Montage des neuen Pumpenkorbs - wieder voll mit Algen ... ich bin mal gespannt ...


----------



## Nori (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwei (normale)Teichpumpen oder eine neue regelbare Pumpe am Spaltsieb betreiben?*

Hallo Mike:
Durch die Form und vor allem auch die wesentlich größere Oberfläche schon bei der 0,5m-Variante kannst das nicht mit dem normalen Pumpenkorb vergleichen - ich hab ja früher ein feines Wäschenetz verwendet, das aber auch mal gereinigt werden musste, was aber nicht so leicht ist - den NG kannst easy mit dem Schlauch abspritzen und fertig.

@ Markus:
Welche Ausführung hast jetzt genommen - die für1,5" Schläuche oder was mit Gewinde?

Gruß Nori


----------



## mcreal (2. Juni 2013)

Doc schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> mein Vorfilter ist heute angekommen ... direkt angeschlossen und jetzt heißt es: testen ...
> 
> Ich habe meine Pumpe gestern gereinigt, heute vor der Montage des neuen Pumpenkorbs - wieder voll mit Algen ... ich bin mal gespannt ...



Dann bin ich mal auf deine ersten Erfahrungsberichte mit dem NG Vorfilter im Vergleich zum orginalen Pumpemkorb gespannt.

@Nori
dann werde ich mir jetzt wohl doch mal so ein Teil bestellen und ausprobieren.:thumbup:

mobil gesendet with Tapatalk2
VG
Mike


----------

